# Strommessung nach FU



## Frank67 (18 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte den Strom eines an einem Frequenzumrichter betriebenen Motors messen.
Der Motor wird dabei in einem Frequenzbereich zwischen 10Hz und 50 Hz betrieben.

Wenn ich direkt mit einem Zangenamperemeter am Umrichterausgang oder am Motorklemmbrett messe, wird mir dann der korrekte Wert angezeigt oder gibt es für die
verschiedenen Frequenzen eine "Umrechnungsformel" die anzuwenden ist ?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## marlob (18 Januar 2010)

Du könntest ein True-RMS Messgerät benutzen. Oder liest den Stromwert aus deinem FU ab


----------



## Frank67 (18 Januar 2010)

Danke marlob.

Ich habe nur ein Multimeter an das ich die eine Strommesszange anschließen kann.

Wenn das Multimeter ein Echteffektivwert-Messgerät ist,
(was ich nachschauen müsste), welche Anforderungen werden dann an die Strommesszange gestellt ?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## TommyG (18 Januar 2010)

Nur nen

Multimeter mit Zange?

der Umrichter ist also noch nen uralter? so mit gelöteten Parametern?

gib mal die Type als Suchbegriff in eine suchmaschine, vllt hat den nen Analogausgang für den Strom

Mit Zange wirst du ~ gute Ergebnisse nur im Bereich von 50 Hz bekommen. oder True RMS...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Scrat (26 Januar 2010)

Hallo Frank,

vorsicht bei induktiven Strommessungen an einem Motor der mit einem FU betrieben wird. Das Messgerät wird Dir höchstwahrscheinlich nicht den korrekten Wert anzeigen. Es ist zwar richtig dass Du den Motor mit 10-50 Hz betreibst, jedoch arbeitet die Endstufe des FU mit einer getakteten Ausgangsfrequenz, meist 4kHz oder 8kHz. Das macht ein normales Messgerät nicht richtig mit. Für solche Fälle gibt es spezielle Geräte.

Aber wie Tom schon sagte, die meisten FUs geben den Strom als Parameter aus. Entweder per Diagnose, oder Analogausgang, oder Feldbus.

Gruß Scrat


----------



## MSB (26 Januar 2010)

@Scrat
Ich weiß ja nicht ob dus wusstest, aber der Strom ist bei heutigen Umrichtern Ausgangsseitig weitestgehend Sinus-Förmig.
Lediglich die Spannung ist PWM-moduliert mit ein paar Kiloherz.

Wobei ein 08/15 Messgerät natürlich Sturr auf 50Hz ausgelegt ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## GreenhornNRW (26 Januar 2010)

Ich vermute aber mal, dass es sich um ein älteres Modell handelt. Bei allen relativ Neuen dürftest du den Strom vom Umrichter bekommen. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, um was für einen Typ es sich handel bzw. warum du den Strom unbedingt direkt am Motor messen willst?


----------



## Lorenzi (31 Januar 2010)

Hallo!
Hatte auch mal den Fall, daß ich direkt messen mußte für Darstellung der Motorauslastung in einem Blindschaltbild (man kann ja nicht immer einen FU frontseitug einbauen ). Es gibt solchen A-meter, die kosten aber einiges. Hab dann vor dem FU gemessen und den Betriebsstrom des FU vergessen. Ist nicht ganz sauber, aber günstig. L.G Lorenzi


----------



## MSB (31 Januar 2010)

Lorenzi schrieb:


> Hatte auch mal den Fall, daß ich direkt messen mußte für Darstellung der Motorauslastung in einem Blindschaltbild (man kann ja nicht immer einen FU frontseitug einbauen ). Es gibt solchen A-meter, die kosten aber einiges. Hab dann vor dem FU gemessen und den Betriebsstrom des FU vergessen. Ist nicht ganz sauber, aber günstig. L.G Lorenzi



Das würde ich aber genau anders rum machen ...
Der Ausgangsstrom des FU ist annähernd sinusförmig,
der Eingangsstrom allerdings absolut nicht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Lorenzi (31 Januar 2010)

Hatte Netzfilter und funktionierte. Is mal so L.G. Lorenzi


----------



## sailor (1 Februar 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Das würde ich aber genau anders rum machen ...
> Der Ausgangsstrom des FU ist annähernd sinusförmig,
> der Eingangsstrom allerdings absolut nicht.
> 
> ...


Wie kommst Du denn  da drauf? das ist ja das Netz! Oberwellen checkt das Amperemeter so schnell nicht. Ausserdem hast Du ja Null Blindanteil!
Also denk ich: Angezeigte Leistung primär - Verlustleistung FU = Motorleistung.

ODER???


----------



## MSB (1 Februar 2010)

sailor schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du denn  da drauf? das ist ja das Netz! Oberwellen checkt das Amperemeter so schnell nicht. Ausserdem hast Du ja Null Blindanteil!
> Also denk ich: Angezeigte Leistung primär - Verlustleistung FU = Motorleistung.
> 
> ODER???



Jetzt müsste man nur noch wissen, WIE der Eingangsstrom des FU's ausschaut ...
Der Eingangsstrom ist hier auf Seite 75 ganz gut gezeichnet, auch die Auswertung der Harmonischen ist mit dabei.

Der Ausgangsstrom ist Sinusförmig mit der Ausgangsfrequenz.
Sehr schön hier zu sehen (Seite 32).

Mfg
Manuel


----------

